# What type of coat is this?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi SM family,

For a start Kia is *4 months old. ♡ *

⌲ Recently while searching the internet I came across articles that mention different types of coats on long haired dogs esp. maltese.

⌲ I don't know the difference between a cotton and a silky coat as I've never touched another maltese's coat.

⌲ Below are two pictures of Kia. 

From what I've read on how a cotton coat feels like and maybe from the photos you can't tell but the hair on her body feels more cottony 

and on her head and ears feels more silky. :huh:

⌲ My question is: Is the shampoo I am using (One from Farm Company which I am sure you never heard of before but I don't have access to better shampoos) drying her coat or it's just the type of coat she has? 

♡♡♡


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She looks silky to me. It's straight and will feel cool to touch. I have one of each. Her hair also lies down , not so puffy as a cottony coat does.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Furbabies mom said:


> She looks silky to me. It's straight and will feel cool to touch. I have one of each. Her hair also lies down , not so puffy as a cottony coat does.


I agree ! 
Looks silky to me too!
It seems to be growing down like a silky instead of out and poofy like a cottony!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Petology --great products for dry delilcate Maltese hair.*

I know you said you are limited with what you can get, but If there is some way you can get them I recommend these two products. My Maltese's hair tends to be dry & his hair became so much healthier & moisturized with these than anything else I've ever used, I love them. They rinse out easily too {some shampoos/conditioners are hard to wash out ---but not these.}

Petology Professional Shampoo - Cherrybrook

Petology Professional Conditioner - Cherrybrook


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Pooh's mommy said:


> I agree !
> Looks silky to me too!
> It seems to be growing down like a silky instead of out and poofy like a cottony!


Yeah but it doesn't feel cold when touching it? It's probably the shampoo drying the hair out


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Kia is so cute! I would also say silky, just like my Bubbles! Bubbles is also almost 4 months old and has long hair for "her age" just like your baby! Or maybe it is normal to have it this long? I don´t remember Boycie having such a long coat at 4 months, but his hair is more cottony


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie has a beautiful silk coat, so easy to care for
Matilda has the cotton coat, she gets mats easy.
Your fluff looks like she has a silky coat

Look at my soggy you can see the different coat just by their faces


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Looks silky to me!


----------

